# Asia Vacation Booked



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2017)

The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.


----------



## DarkFury (May 19, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.


Have you ever been their before? Do you know how real Asians feel about American Asians?


----------



## Tank (May 19, 2017)

Soon America will have a Great Wall too


----------



## SYTFE (May 19, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.



Oh man, sounds awesome.  Real Thai food bruh.  Eat like crazy!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.
> ...



I've been to Singapore like 20 times because my mom is from there.  I've also been to Bangkok and Japan.  This will be my first time in these other places.


----------



## Tank (May 19, 2017)

I hear the Labrador taste much better then the German Shepard


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 19, 2017)

Tank said:


> I hear the Labrador taste much better then the German Shepard



Eat shit


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2017)

Sun dried fish!


----------



## DarkFury (May 19, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Then you know the ground. I have been there too. Thailand is not to keen on smart asses and American Asians tend to forget being Asian don't get you no pass. The standard is actually higher. Good luck and safe trip tho.


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.




Taz, there are probably some good jokes in there to be made, but all I will say is happy vacationing, interesting choices, good luck, and if you can, bring us back some pictures of the Great Wall!  Thanks.  If you can, you might want to also visit the Shaolin Monastery over in Henan.


----------



## DarkFury (May 19, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the Labrador taste much better then the German Shepard
> ...


That would be chi ku.


----------



## DarkFury (May 19, 2017)

*Doing 24 fan in the square would be a trip!*


----------



## Eugene (Jun 17, 2017)

My wife goes to Hong Kong in 10 days. Will spend there a week then goes to Phuket (Thailand) for the next week. 
She decided to celebrate her birthday with her friends far from home. 
We like Asia, it is very good for vocations.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The wife and I are heading over to Asia for two weeks in August.  Spending a week in Phuket, Thailand.  Then we are heading over to Siem Reap, Cambodia for a couple of days to explore Angkor Wat.  Then on the way back to the States we are stopping over in Beijing for two nights to tour the Great Wall and Tienanmen Square and other stuff.  Should be fun, although, not really crazy about the China stuff, but she really wants to see the Great Wall.





You don't want to see the Great Wall? Why not?


----------



## Vastator (Jun 25, 2017)

Fun fact:

A person can be charged with crimes, here in the states; even if the act was committed abroad. Just in case anyone didn't know...


----------



## Eugene (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting fact about the Great Wall: it is built not for protection of Chinese territory but for protecting from Chinese. And China is changing the look of the Wall for several years as it is faced not outside but inside China. 
There exists a theory that the Great Tartaria built it after the Great War was over. According to Slavic calendar it is 7525 year now since the creation of the piece in the Crystal Temple (a great piece after the great war).


----------

